# Hooking up new to old.



## canaris (Dec 13, 2006)

I am getting ready to purchase a Panasonic G15 50" plasma and a Panny BD player...I am not getting for the moment a new HTR... I got a 10 year old Kenwood HTR(VR 2090) receiver. What I know so far... I will hook up a hdmi from the BD player to the tv and from the BD players optical out to the Kenwoods optical in..My question is the HDMI that goes from the BD player to the tv also carries sound.... how do I work around that?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It wont matter, as you will be using the optical output of the BlyRay player. It will send the audio by default over both anyhow just keep the volume down on the display.


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

canaris,
I use a Panasonic plasma in my system. In the setup menu there is setting to turn the TV Speaker off. Alternatively you can use the method already suggested if you plan to use the Plasma's internal speaker at some point.


----------

